# 622 w/Onkyo 805 receiver remote codes



## deffers (Jan 11, 2006)

Does anyone know how often Dish updates their remote control codes for new products?

I have tried all codes listed for the Onkyo receiver and the auto scan feature with no luck. The remote is about a year and a half old. I am OK with the Harmony 880 but the wife is not. She prefers the Dish remote. Will a new Dish remote include updated codes?


----------



## steelhorse (Apr 27, 2004)

Don't know what dish remote you have, but the built in codes work with onkyo.


----------



## deffers (Jan 11, 2006)

I have the 5.3 Remote which orginally shipped with the 622 back in March/April of 2006. The Onkyo SR-805 receiver, I believe starting selling sometimes this year.

The only codes listed in the manual are:
Onkyo Amplifiers 642, 660, 662, 678 

I can't get any of those codes to work. All I really need is power on/off and vol. up/dn to work.


----------



## mvideo (Jan 1, 2008)

I also have the 622 with the Onkyo 805 amp , and the 5.3 remote. Anyone know how to get the remote to work with this amp?


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

One of the codes will control the volumn and turn it on.... but it will not turn it off.


----------



## deffers (Jan 11, 2006)

Thank you very much Hobby. Code 642 did the trick and also works the mute button.

Thanks again.


----------



## mvideo (Jan 1, 2008)

deffers said:


> Thank you very much Hobby. Code 642 did the trick and also works the mute button.
> 
> Thanks again.


How do I enter code 642?? thanks

Mitch


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Instructions are in the owners manual.. page 75.


----------



## mvideo (Jan 1, 2008)

HobbyTalk said:


> Instructions are in the owners manual.. page 75.


Thanks...


----------

